# Harmony



## MonsieurAquilone

If only...."Harmony"


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's "harmonia".

And in Spanish it's "armonía".

Cheers!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

French - Harmonie


----------



## Henryk

In German it's the same as in French, "Harmonie".


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *הרמוניה* (_harmonya_)


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: armon*i*e
Modern Greek: αρμονία (read armon*i*a)
Classical Greek: ἁρμονία (read harmon*i*a)


----------



## optimistique

Dutch: harmonie


----------



## port royal

Croatian:

harmony - harmonija, sklad


----------



## elroy

In Arabic (as in other languages, I'm sure) it depends on the context.

Two possibilities are *انسجام* _(insijaam)_ and *توافق*_ (tawaafuq)_.


----------



## kiarap

Italian: armonia.

Chiara


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, _harmonia_.


----------



## Little_Me

And in Polish: harmonia
Greetings!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi

 taal-mel


----------



## Roshini

In Malay:
Harmony - harmoni


----------



## felicia

In Norwegian: harmoni!  Ha det bra!


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> In Arabic (as in other languages, I'm sure) it depends on the context.
> 
> Two possibilities are *انسجام* _(insijaam)_ and *توافق*_ (tawaafuq)_.


Or when speaking about music *تناغم* (tanaaghum).


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian: összhang [complete + sound]*


----------



## hui

*Finnish:* _sopusointu_ [agreement + tone]_. Harmonia_ can also be used.


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> *Finnish:* _sopusointu_ [agreement + tone]_. Harmonia_ can also be used.



I'd like to add that these words aren't always interchangeable. You can't talk about the _sopusointu _of a piece of music, it's _musiikin harmonia_.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:* uyum


----------



## Klara73

Czech :

harmonie

or

soulad

or

souzvuk   (zvuk = sound)


----------



## ThomasK

Last but not least ;-) : *harmonie* in Dutch (> _harmonieus/__welluidend_ - sounding well)...


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: хармония (harm*o*niya).


----------

